# Habitation Door Pouch Removal?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know how to remove the pouches down the left hand side of the habitation door?

I need to repair the edging on one of the flaps but can't see or find any screws that hold them on :? 

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A blind guess Pet (_and I bet you have already tried it_ :roll: ) but if there are no screws the only alternative is lift off clips.

Problem is they might be "wrench off" . . . and you want to know before you yank the door off the van!! 8O :lol:

I think I would try easing a bottom corner upwards and see if it wants to let go.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Knowing hymer there is an easy way that is not obvious. I'd have a go levering the plastic surround (from the bottom, any possible damage would be hidden there too) Pet :wink: 

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys,

The top is fixed solid and won't prise away, its also in a slight recess so won't slide upwards.

I can prise the bottom part away slightly (daren't use too much force) but can't see any attachments behind there.

Pet (  )


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is the possibility of, pull out the bottom and jerk downwards (bloody cunning those continentals :wink: )

Dick


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have made replacements for mine in leather, if your's are the same, they are held by small self tapping screws, hidden inside at the top.
Curlyboy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Curly,

Yep, found them, extremely well hidden behind the material right at the top of each flap.

We're replacing the bound edges on ours which are fraying from use.

Would love to see your replacements if you have any photo's....

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Pete.

And thanks for reminding me. :wink: I just mended ours, though it's nothing like the same as yours.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update, just had them rebound at a local vehicle upholsterers..

http://www.all-trims.co.uk/

£30 for both top and bottom set (4 pouches), which had to be stripped down and the flaps removed to sew in the edging. I thought that was very reasonable.

Piccies show before/after of bottom set.

Pete


----------

